# Master Forge



## tim202 (Feb 10, 2012)

OK....I was FINALLLY able to place an order for the new Master Forge Double Door Propane Smoker with the fold down side shelf. It should be in by next Friday 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Just wondering if anyone has this new model, how it's working and what mods may be different from the last model?

Thanks for you help.

Tim


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 10, 2012)

I dont know how this one is doing but congrats on the new member to the family. I can't wait to see you using it.


----------



## tim202 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks and I can't wait to get started on my new addiction!!!!

Tim


----------



## graystratcat (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey Tim, congrats on scoring the new smoker!  I have the original model MF and love that little thing.  Would you mind taking some pix of the water pan and burner part of the new model?  I'd really like to see if they changed that.  I read somewhere that they made the water pan smaller to allow more heat from the burner to flow upward.  If the inside dimensions are the same between the old and new model, I might want to order the new water pan and retro fit it in my older model.  Heck, when you get it, take some pix of the entire thing.  I think a lot of us MF owners would like to see what the new model looks like inside and out.

Would also like to hear what you think of the new model once you've had a chance to run it a few times.

Thanks!

-Salt


----------



## davidhef88 (Feb 11, 2012)

I have the old model also and love it also. I would also love to see pics. I am looking for a smaller water pan for mine just havent found the right one yet


----------



## tim202 (Feb 11, 2012)

Salt/Dave, I'll be sure to take pics and get them on here .....hopefully next weekend!!!

Tim


----------



## graystratcat (Feb 11, 2012)

Roger that Tim.  Looking forward to seeing the pix and I bet you're looking forward to firing up that bad dog!  Nothing like getting a new toy...er.. I mean smoker!

-Salt


----------



## 53rdcard (Feb 20, 2012)

I have the old model as well, and love it, looking at the pict's of the new one, i was thinking, that side table should be on the other side, after all it will be behind the door when the door is open. Also am interested in knowing if the water pan is smaller or not, if it isn't on mine i drilled some holes on the flat portion that sets in the rails to allow the heat to pass, 1/2" holes worked great for me.

One thing i do recommend is, line your water pan with aluminum foil prior to use, it makes cleanup a snap.


----------



## sprky (Feb 20, 2012)

I have yet too see the new one I keep checking Lowe's but they dont have 1 set up yet. I also have the older model. I use sand in my water pan, helps with recovery time and seams to keep temp more stable.


----------



## tim202 (Feb 20, 2012)

OK...Set up the new MF this afternoon. Came packaged really well and instructions were easy to follow. The water pan measures 13.75" x 13.75", I haven't seen the older model but I'm guessing this will have the same problem blocking heat and smoke ( I like the idea of drilling 1/2" holes  53). I did not gasket the doors but I can see I will probably need to do that also. Thermometer was awful...according to my digital I got the temp up to about 280 and the supplied thermometer didn't even register 150....I'll be calling tomorrow to ask them to send me a new one ....any suggestions on a good digital to go with?  SPRKY, my local Lowes do not carry these instore...must order online. Over all the construction and materials are kind of lightweight but I really think for the money spent it is a pretty good value and I can't wait to do some smokin......if the weather is good that will be next weekend. Below are some pixs. Anyone have any ideas on covers that might be available for these?


----------



## graystratcat (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures Tim....Looks like the wood box and water pan are the same size as the older model.....a trick I use for the wood box (if you're going to use chunks/chips) is to slide it into the smoker on the very top of the side rails instead of the middle.  It raises the wood box just a bit but helps with the chunks not catching fire.  I also wrap the lid of the wood box with HD foil and punch a few holes in it.  One of the problems with the MF wood box is it's just a bit too close to the burner flame...

I bet you can't wait to fire that bad dog up! 

-Salt


----------



## tim202 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks Salt...Good advice about the wood box!!!! And I can't wait to get some of the shine off this smoker.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tim


----------



## harleysmoker (Feb 20, 2012)

Yea looks the same as my older model. So they are advertising it as gas/charcoal now, and added a shelf on the side. So you just put charcoal in the wood pan to make it a charcoal smoker? Don't look that will work to me,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tim202 (Feb 20, 2012)

Agreed Harley...probably won't use it in the charcoal mode.

Tim


----------



## badohmen (Feb 20, 2012)

I bought the same one the first week of January. When I seasoned it, the chips started on fire. I thought I must have had the burner on too high and, like you said, the thermometer barely moved. A few weeks later, I stuck a butt roast in there with a cheap surface thermometer which showed I never was able to get it above 220, even with the thing running full force. The roast took about 10 hours to get to 190, which I guess that's not that bad. Yesterday, I did a whole chicken and couldn't get the temp over 205. The wood chips started on fire that time too. I should add the temp here in Iowa was around 45, and it was windy all three times. I haven't done any mods yet even though I have the gasket in a bag by the back door. I ended up finishing the chicken in the oven (I guess the wife and son wanted to eat before dark), but my 5-year-old ate more chicken than I have ever seen him eat before in his life. He even asked for it for breakfast the next day (he usually says he doesn't want breakfast).

I think next time I am going to try to move the chips up the top of the rails in the lower position or even to where the water pan is and move the water pan up to the lowest position in the top section. I also wonder how much the outside temp makes a difference, and will know that in a few months.


----------



## graystratcat (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey badohmen, wind definitely impacts the performance of the MF and gassers in general.  One thing I found on the MF is the position of the bottom vents really impacts temps.  The more closed they are the higher temps I see in the unit.  I've also noticed, and I'm sure this is due to the shape of the water pan, is that temps run hotter on the outside edges of the smoker than in the middle.  Probably due to the small opening around the water pan where the heat actually rises into the box....I've mapped this with a couple thermos and can see a difference of up to 20* between the center of a cooking grate to the edge....

-Salt


----------



## davidhef88 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## texasman (Feb 22, 2012)

hey all new to the forums...i just bought this smoker also and its great but when i went to season it today i couldnt get it above 120 no matter what i tried...any suggestions to help get it up...any help is appreciated thanks so much...


----------



## graystratcat (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey texasman, are you going by the thermo in the door of the smoker?  The one that came with it?  If so, they are known to be way off.....also, the bottom vents have an impact on the temps in the MF... more open, lower temps, more closed, higher temps.  I'd be suspicious of the thermo if you can't get your MF past 120... I can hit about 280*-290* on mine with everything running full blast...

-Salt


----------



## tim202 (Feb 22, 2012)

What Salt said......When I fired mine up the supplied thermometer would not even get to 150 but my digital said I was up to about 280. I did call MF and they are sending a new on...but I'm not hodling out too much hope that it will work either. Think I'll just order up a new digital....any suggestions on a good one.  Also...how are you folks getting the thermometer probes into the smoker...drill a hole?

Tim


----------



## graystratcat (Feb 22, 2012)

Tim, folks around here love the Mavericks... I have about 4 other digitals of a different make (I've had them for a while but when they die I am definitely going to get a Maverick).  As for the probes, I drilled 2 small holes in the side of my MF, dead center just below the level of the right side handle.  I can run several probes throw those 2 holes.  I de-burred the holes after drilling and that was it....

-Salt


----------



## tim202 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks Salt....I think I'll be ordering up a Maverick.  And thanks for the advice on the hole location too!!!

Tim


----------



## badohmen (Feb 22, 2012)

The first thing to definitely check with this model is the door thermometer. It is definitely junk.

If that isn't the problem, I also read somewhere else on this site for a MF unit that low temps could be from the safety mechanism on the regulator if the valve on the lp tank is opened too fast or if the burner is left open when the tank valve is opened. If the thermometer isn't the issue, that is an easy thing to check just by making sure the burner is off and opening the lp valve slowly.


----------



## texasman (Feb 23, 2012)

yes i am going by the door thermo...i tried again today with the vents just barely open and i opened the tank slowly but same thing needle barely moved...i guess i need to get a new thermo and put it inside and try again otherwise i love the smoker...


----------



## thegoodsmoke (Feb 23, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried putting a thick insulation on the outside possibly to protect from the wind?


----------



## texasman (Feb 24, 2012)

which stove gasket kit should i get the 3/8 or 5/8 since its only a dollar difference for the master forge double door smoker...also about the new thermo for the smoker is it possible to get a wireless digital one and maybe drill a hole in the smoker and mount the gauge inside the smoker and just leave it in there to watch the temp...if that makes sense...if not what do yall recommend getting to replace the factory gauge...or any other mods are fully welcome love to hear them...thanks so much guys for all the help its very much appreciated...


----------



## graystratcat (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey texasman, you definitely want the 3/8", not the 5/8"... the 5/8 is going to be too thick and prevent the door from closing.  Here's a vid I found way back when I was looking to buy my MF... you can fast forward to 6:40 to see the gasket kit Lowe's sells and the guy show's one way to install it later in the vid.



As for you question about a digital wireless...yes you can drill a hole in the side of the smoker to slip the probe(s) through.  That's what I've done (see my post up above).  I actually run at minimum 2 probes, one to monitor the chamber temp and one to monitor the product(s) being smoked, their internal temp(s).  For the probe monitoring the chamber temp, you can cut a potato in half and stick the probe through it - with the point free and clear of the potato- and then set the potato on the same grate as the product you're smoking.  This will give you the best reading as to what the actual temp is at meat/product level.  I also run another probe for each piece of meat I'm smoking.  I usually don't insert the probe into the meat until it's been in the hot smoker for at least an hour.  This prevents the probe from pushing any bacteria on the meat surface into the core of the meat... that is a bad thing....

If you want to put a decent analog in the door - for a sanity check thermo - I've done the same thing.  I installed a commercial Ashcroft but a lot of guys recommend the Tel-Tru.  They make several different sizes...

http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=NutHT5vgEefk0QGEtu2CDg&ved=0CHMQ8wIwAA

Hope this helps.

-Salt


----------



## tim202 (Mar 5, 2012)

I think Master Forge is missing the boat by not offering a cover for this smoker.......found this one by KitchenAid at Lowes (item# 361300) yesterday and it fits pretty good. Tim


----------



## 53rdcard (Mar 6, 2012)

I've got a maverick em-73 it has a probe for the smoker temp as well as one for the food, and is wireless, I left a space in the added door gasket for the cables.

As for a cover search amazon for a Bosmere C765 Large Chimenea Cover 30-Inch Diameter x 50-Inch High, i got one for this smoker and it fits near perfect, its a little long, but other then that it covers everything.


----------



## tim202 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks 53, I think I'm happy with this cover from Lowes and that's a GREAT idea to leave a gap in the gasket for the thermometer cables....beats drilling holes in the smoker cabinet if I don't have to.

Tim


----------



## adp32 (Apr 24, 2012)

Like the new one, just got it.  Thermometer is junk.  Hooked up a digital one and getting 210 in high winds today. 

I have oak coal and lp today to get that temp.  I also pulled the water pan towards the door, so that there would be a bigger gap at the back, temp went up a bit.

First time using it, so going to read more forums...great forum guys....keep up the good work.


----------



## waterman380 (Oct 2, 2012)

I have this same model and am new to smoking, I am having a heck of a time regulating my temp, it is so up and down. I covered the outside of the unit with a fire blanket and that helped stabilize things, but don't feel very comfortable with that.  Door thermometer is terrible, from reading here, it appears it was built to fail.  I notice a loss of a lot of heat and smoke around the doors.  I read someone said something about a gasket? Where could a person, me, find one of those. Also, is there a way to insulate this better?  It is pretty thin steel, so I feel I may be losing temp there.  I could be wrong and any pointers would help.   Am experiencing many of the same issues, chips burning up way to fast, lot of heat on the perimeter of the unit and cooler in the middle.  I smoked my first small brisket last weekend and it turned out OK.  I used Jeff's rub, really good rub, but the brisket was a little tougher than I wanted.


----------



## davidhef88 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi waterman and welcome to the forum. 
I have the same unit and love it. Check a fireplace store for some rope gasket for the doors. The bottom vents on this unit are fairly useless since you get plenty of air through the bottom of the unit. Mine were loose fitting I took them off bent the tabs all the way over and put them on backwards and it sealed them up tight. I use sand in the water pan instead  of water it helps hold a steadier temp and you don't have to keep refilling on a overnight smoke. I took a sawsall to the waterpan and cut a half in off of the front and back lips to help heat reach the smoke chamber better. The pan is too large for this unit in my opinion. Since I have done these mods my unit runs much more efficiently.  I would also invest in a dual probe therm such as the maverick et732. The factory gage is junk. 


David


----------



## jerky (May 19, 2013)

I have the same smoker and have put a 1/2" flat door seal on it that I bought at home hardware in canada. I tried the 3/8" rope seal but it was too big and was stressing the welds on the door latch. Use red high heat silicon to secure it to the smoker and clean the smoker survace with lacqure thiner before applying. I can get upto 400 deg with th water pan not installed but when I add the pan with water the max is 275, so obvously the pan is the problem so I would suggest drilling the 1/2" holes in the pans front and back edges. I too am looking for a nice fitting cover, I see Landmann has some that look like they would fit , has anyone bought one  that fits  and what is the model number of the cover. Here is a link to there website. http://www.landmann-usa.com/online-store/covers/vertical-smoker-covers.aspx


----------



## woodbutters (Jun 15, 2016)

So I got this smoker about 2 years ago now and am doing alright with it stock what are some suggested mods I should make I would love to get more serious with this smoker


----------



## saggitarian1970 (Jul 10, 2016)

The fireplace gasket is key to making the unit a bit more air tight. I tend to replace mine almost every year since it will eventually fall off. I changed the stock thermometer with a better one I got off eBay but I also use a dual probe digital one that can measure chamber heat as well as product temperature. I find I usually have a 10-15 degree difference between the two. 

As for the poster who complained about going through chips too fast, I find chips are better wrapped in foil packs on gas Bbqs; I only ever use chunks in this unit; about three or four good sized chunks every 40-60 minutes when I am doing shoulder works for me.


----------

